# security info



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello:

This has to do somewhat with police services. My question is, has anyone worked for or have any information on a place called Allied Barton Security. My 9-5 job is not what I want and with the whole massachusetts "process," would this be a good gig. Was wondering rotations, sheifts, pay, etc? Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I've heard of them before but I don't know much about them. If you are looking for a security job that would be good experience for a future career in LE, I would reccomend applying at a busy hospital. I have worked as a lead officer at Quincy Medical Center for 2 years now and have found it to be very beneficial. Our operations manager runs a very professional department and we are on of the highest paid medical security departments in the state with differential pay. We do have a couple positions open. Many people in our dept. move on to other jobs such as police, fire, federal, ect. PM me with any questions so we can avoid the "security bashing" knuckleheads.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

nixon3535";p="52595 said:


> Hello:
> 
> This has to do somewhat with police services. My question is, has anyone worked for or have any information on a place called Allied Barton Security. My 9-5 job is not what I want and with the whole massachusetts "process," would this be a good gig. Was wondering rotations, sheifts, pay, etc? Any info would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Allied/Barton are pretty good, especially if you do the prudential center. But if you get a hospital gig where you can move up to hospital police that's even better.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I would say if you can get any job that is related to the field would be valuable experience, at the time may not seem so, but in the end it works out. Could be awhile before you or see the light of day on getting accepted to a department. Some if not many of us are still waiting. Some experience is better than none while waiting. Just my :2c:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hey Channey1984 I thought the prud had thier own in house P.D I remember even after rule 400 they still had Police on thier cars and they were BSO. Was that Allied/Barton the whole time and still the same or has it since cotracted out to them?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Macop";p="53953 said:


> Hey Channey1984 I thought the prud had thier own in house P.D I remember even after rule 400 they still had Police on thier cars and they were BSO. Was that Allied/Barton the whole time and still the same or has it since cotracted out to them?


The Pru is currently manned by Barton Security services. The particular position is different than most security positions, requiring extensive training and experience and I understand it pays pretty well also. I believe they are Boston Specials also


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Macop";p="53953 said:


> Hey Channey1984 I thought the prud had thier own in house P.D I remember even after rule 400 they still had Police on thier cars and they were BSO. Was that Allied/Barton the whole time and still the same or has it since cotracted out to them?


It's Allied/Barton but they go under the title of Prudential Center Security.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Allied and Barton merged about a year ago. I interviewed a few times with them. Twice I was up for a management position with the Pru staff but was beat out both times by someone with a little more experience. Anyway, they pay very well. I was told by the Division Commander that he had Officers routinely making $50k a year. That was for the Enhanced Security Team which requires alot of experience and at least an Associates degree. Many are also Boston Specials.


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

What is an enhanced security team? Is it security that specializes in high rise buliding response?


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

I used to work along with Pru security. The brass up there have powers of arrest but very rarely use them due to BPD always being around. They have multiple dept's. garage security, mall security, and general Boston Properties property. Which is mainly the mall the pru tower, walkin bridge which is connected to Avalon Apartments and I'm pretty sure a few buildings around there. In general a good group of guys once and a while you run into a bad seed. As for the brass carryin no idea, The guys in the cruisers are always unarmed


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

ejk55";p="54372 said:


> What is an enhanced security team? Is it security that specializes in high rise buliding response?


I'm not sure what they call it - but they do have a team there focused on anti-terrorism issues - as the Prudential tower is a major Boston landmark - the underground parking, as well as the attached Sheraton hotel and the nearby housing make quite an attractive target.

B


----------

